# PE HVAC Study Materials pdf format



## Omer Elimam (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello every one

I decide  to take the PE  HVAC exam 1n 2018 .If any one has  soft study materials to share or to sell.

[email protected]


----------



## Sheshtawy (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Omer,

I don't have any but you might want to try https://www.slaythepe.com/ and http://www.engproguides.com/hvac.html for PDF practice exams and study guides. For the actual exam though, you really need to have the ASHRAE books and any other references in print form.


----------



## sayed (Dec 20, 2017)

i second the eng pro guides

they are so cheap, i wouldn't even bother trying to sell my printed copy.


----------



## andy10889 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thirds on the engproguides. Buy it, have it printed. GREAT start to your notes. I ended up putting everything in there and used it almost entirely on the exam.


----------

